

Bike accident visualization in Vancouver on Stackato - Kroem3r
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2012/01/bentframe-developed-komodo-deployed-stackato

======
Kroem3r
The visualization itself is sort of interesting, but the good part is the
story of developing it: A bug via code-reuse; performance issues in Ruby; and
fast code in C. Oh, also that Stackato compiled his C on deployment, that, I
thought was very cool.

